# Best single-malt that wont break the bank.



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wondering what everyones favorite single malt or any other liquor they drink while smoking is, needs to be under $45 a bottle.

Thanks
Archer82


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

love some balvenie doublewood 12 yr.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

The Balvenie Double Wood is a very good one!

Do you have a preference in SM? Are you looking for an Islay, Highland, Lowland, what?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Best all arounder w/ a little something for every taste (speysider, highland, island) is IMHO 

Highland Park 12

There is nothing better under $40 bucks!


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

To tell the truth I am not sure what I like, I am new to the single malt world, I have always been a jack and coke guy myself, but since I have put down cigarettes and went exclusively to cigars, I wanted to try the whole world of cigars with my drinks included.

Thanks for the info so far, what would be a good one for me to try as a newb to single malt.

Archer82


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Best all arounder w/ a little something for every taste (speysider, highland, island) is IMHO
> 
> Highland Park 12
> 
> There is nothing better under $40 bucks!


:tpd: What he said.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Dalmore is also a good choice.:2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Dalmore is also a good choice.:2


:tpd: Cheap and tasty.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bowmore


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I would imagine this has been talked about on this forum before, but Dalmore Cigar Malt goes for around $35 and is very good. I am by no means a Scotch expert, but I was impressed. Good luck finding something you like.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

is Dalwhinnie good? I don't even know a price but someone always tells me to try that if I ever want to try single malt.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Best all arounder w/ a little something for every taste (speysider, highland, island) is IMHO
> 
> Highland Park 12
> 
> There is nothing better under $40 bucks!


another that I think meets that description is Old Pulteney.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mmblz said:


> another that I think meets that description is Old Pulteney.


Indeed...another very good, underrated single malt


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Also, if I'm thinking about trying something, I always check this website:

http://tastings.com/search_spirits.lasso

It has ratings and gives best buys for different categories. Not to be taken 100% as true, but I use it as a guide.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Speyburn 10 YR.

20 A bottle and is a damn fine drink


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Arberlour 12 year


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Dalmore is also a good choice.:2


:tpd:

Can be had for a real good price.

I also like Macallan 12 , its priced pretty good and is a very good scotch.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm going to go buy some of these... I am used to drinking blends like Duers and Johnny Walker black... I'm guessing any/all of these will blow away that crapola...right?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

If you haven't had Single Malt Scotch before I strongly reccomend starting with a Speyside. Seasoned scotch drinkers usually end up drinking Islays, but if you are new to peat you will want a malt with lower phenol levels than most Islays have.

I am going to agree with RPB67 that Macallan might be good for you to start with. 

Thouh many Single Malt fans will scoff/laugh, Glenlivet is another fine choice for your first bottle. There is a reason most bars have this one when they only have one single malt. It is the Macanudo of the single malt world if you will. It is light on flavor, not overly complex, but will give your palate a soft start..

-Matt-


----------



## Trooper (Jan 16, 2007)

that would be the one that your brother buys! The very best single malt available to anyone - Dad's is second best!


----------

